# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna Finlandia (Ven-Zelderheide)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna Finlandia
Vensestraat 45 
Ven-Zelderheide (LB)

Bezoek de website van Sauna Finlandia

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna Finlandia (Ven-Zelderheide).*

----------

